# Clepsidra electrónica ?



## ciclón (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola; si bien se suele decir que no se crea energía de la nada, sólo hay que ver la electricidad generada por un embalse para preguntarse a qué llamamos nada, ya que la energía producida no la hace el agua en sí (si fuese leche haría la misma), si no que la produce la gravedad. unas partículas aún por aislar llamadas gravitones. Por desgracia mis estudios y trabajo poco tienen que ver con la electricidad, pero en cambio sí que se me ocurre como "empaquetar" un embalse tomando como modelo la antigua clepsidra griega o reloj de agua (una especie de tambor cerrado donde el agua se decanta constantemente por efecto de la gravedad, haciendo un efecto de movimiento rotatorio). Como tenemos más conocimientos de física que hace dos milenios, ya no sería necesario ningún líquido, y a razón de eso un posible esbozo de un generador sería el que sale en el gráfico adjunto.

*Fase A:* unos electroimanes coordinados secuencialmente por un chip atraen a delta (δ) en cada tramo cada uno (fase de ascenso)
*Fase B:* la gravedad atrae delta (δ) hacia abajo sin coste alguno (fase de descenso).
*Fase C:* un movimiento constante de delta (δ) generaría inercia, con lo que la fase A requiriría menos electricidad (fase de inercia).

*Eje:* conectaría la clepsidra con un generador de electricidad, que a su vez estaría conectado con dos baterías: una para retroalmientar los electroimanes, y la otra para acumular el potencial exceso de electricidad.

Y aquí viene la parte más de electrónica: para reducir los costes de retroalimentación y para encender cada electroimán a su debido tiempo es necesario un chip, chip que además debería saber la electricidad que retornaría cada rotación para así distribuirla a cada batería (la A para retroalimentación, la B para acumular el posible exceso o rédito). Ahí está el reto, personalmente para mi es inalcanzable ya que mis conocimientos matemáticos y de electrónica son escasos, pero si este boceto se toma como un reto podemos llegar a ver un gran fiasco. o una cosa maravillosa. ¿ quien se anima a rascarse las neuronas ?

*Electroimanes:* cantidad variable, tramos variables, potencia variable, activación coordinada / secuencial... o a la vez. ¿¿ Es posible que en un espacio cerrado cierta cantidad de electroimanes colocados en determinada posición creen una "turbulencia" electromagnética ??

*Delta:* facilitaría que fuese de un material de fácil inducción electromagnética; el peso variable. Ideal si además se puediese cargar negativamente y positivamente dependiendo del tramo: en subida negativamente, en bajada positivamente si en la parte inferior de la clepsidra se instala otro set de electroimanes...

*Chasis:* sería preciso que fuese de un material no conductor. Tamaño de la clepsidra variable (40 cm., 1 metro, 10 metros, 100...), peso variable. Sería muy positivo hacer el vacío dentro de la clepsidra para así disminuir la fricción.

Y si es necesario rascarse el bolsillo para el material. yo estoy dispuesto a rascármelo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

Lo que quieres hacer se denomina en la jerga del tema "maquina de movimiento perpetuo", como tal es imposible. La energia que puedas producir nunca te alcanzará para producir una cantidad equivalente de la misma, es decir que lo que generes no te alcanzará apra manejar los electroimanes debido a las millones de irreversibilidades del sistema.
La clepsidra trabajaba por el tiempo de vaciado de recipientes aforados, el cual si los recipientes son lo suficientemente anchos o tienen la forma adecuada es practicamente lineal la tiempo.
La energia que ganes ne la  fase de descenso la gastas en la fase de ascenso de otra partícula por completo lo que no te deja restos, mas bien te consume para poder mantener eso en movimiento a pesar de los infinitos rozamientos presentes.
No pretenedo pincharle el globo a nadie, es una simple opinion.

Saludos.

PD: Los estudios sobre gravitones no dieron ningun tipo de frutos y la mayoria de los fisicos terminaron convenciendose de que las fuerzas son solo eso y no partículas.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 23, 2007)

gracias por la crítica; era consciente del caso que planteas, pero por desgracia soy duro de mollera y hay algo que no me acaba de convencer. si no lo calculan, si no lo ven, si no lo prueban. hablando no se llega a ningún sitio. Es como el descubrimiento de Troya, todos los arqueólogos de la época decían que era una fantasia griega, hasta que la desenterraron.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 23, 2007)

Lo que propones seria como pretender que un generador alimente a un motor y que este motor mueva el generador continuamente. Y que aparte exista un exceso de energía que te sirva apra hacer otras cosas.
Yo no tengo que calcular nada mas. . . y tambien soy duro.
Saludos.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 24, 2007)

perdona electroaficionado, pero estás hablando sin cálculos matemáticos y basándote en el "ipse dixit". el no ya lo tenemos, claro, pero para un sí es necesario estrujarse la cabeza y buscar alternativas; si le dijeras a un científico del siglo XIX que ahora podemos crear ranas fluoroescentes te diría que estás majara, hay que tener un poco de optimismo para avanzar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

Disculpame si te parece que estoy encaprichado, pero las clases de termodinamica que tuve hasta ahora no las tuve en vano, pero alla tu es tu tiempo el que usas. . .
Si compartes los cálculos que te han llevado a pensar que si es posible los analizamos entre todos.
Mi optimismo se encuadra dentro de los limites de lo que considero realismo.
Espero no ofenderte de ninguna manera, solo estamos discutiendo este tema.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 24, 2007)

Perdona, tal vez he sido demasiado crítico, mi crítica iba por el proceder, no por tu planteamineto que es del todo comprensible. entiendo las posturas de escepticismo, pero resulta que yo igualmente soy escéptico pero en la dirección contraria: hasta que no se me demuestra que el aparato no va no me lo creo; lo demás es como decir que como el fuego quema, nunca lo podremos utilizar (más o menos).


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

No, no hay problema.
Mi critica va en que estas usando un cubito de hielo para calentar agua.
Pero te invito a subir todo lo que descubras asi lo  analizamos entre todos.
Si quieres ver mi punto de vista imaginate que en el dibujo que subiste el eje comienza a girar. Analiza cada uno de los gastos de energia y cada una de las generaciones y haz el balance. Despues me dices que te parece.
Saludos.


----------



## MasCalambres (Oct 24, 2007)

Electroaficionado tiene toda la razon del mundo, la humanidad lleva siglos detras de las maquinas de movimiento perpetuo y son imposibles de construir por los motivos expuestos por Electroaficionado.

No hace falta recurir a las matematicas para demostrarlo, tu mismo lo puedes comprobar fabricandote un péndulo, si cojes el pendulo y marcas el sitio desde lo lanzas veras que cuando vuelva para atras nunca llega al punto desde lo lanzaste.

Eso viene a demostrar que al existir la gravedad hace falta una fuerza para mover el objeto y por tanto necesita energia que consume con su movimiento.

Perdon si no lo he explicado bien. ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  pero era algo asi,  mas o menos creo.

De todas maneras hay gente que se aproxima bastante al movimiento perpetuo.

Esta en Portuges pero se entiende bastante bien.


YouTube - Magnetismo

Salu2


----------



## ciclón (Oct 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el video; si hay más gente pensando en lo mismo será por algo. en todo caso el video dice que sacan energía, no que se aproxime. (si bien hasta que esto no salga esto bien podría ser un montaje o bula de internet, claro)

En cuanto al ejemplo que pones del péndulo; dices que la gravedad perjudica el movimiento, pero si entendieras bien lo propuesto, es precisamente la gravedad lo que ayuda a mantener el movimiento en este caso; es más, con gravedad 0 con un simple impulso esta clepsidra funcionaría siempre por inercia, la cuestión sería saber cuanta energía sustraería el hecho de cogernos electricidad de allí, y cuanta energía nos sumaría y nos restaría por el hecho de ponerlo en gravedad.

Igualmente, el ejemplo del péndulo no es convincente, sólo hay que ver otros parientes del péndulo para verlo: el péndulo de Foucault y el péndulo de Newton:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Péndulo_de_Newton

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Péndulo_de_Foucault


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 25, 2007)

Me parece que por ver algo estas cerrando mucho los ojos. Si te fijas todos esos ejemplos de pèndulos CONSUMEN energìa, no la entregan. Tu los impulsas y luego de un rato se detienen.
La gravedad que tu quieres usar apra impulsar tu maquina te acelerara lo que baja tanto como te frenarà lo que sube, es decir al final del dia serà un resultado nulo, igualito al que tendiras en un ambiente de gravitacion nula, eso si los pesos estan equidistribuidos de modo que el equilibrio sea simpre indiferente y no haya puntos de equilibrio estable los cuales te harian frenar aùn mas rapido la rueda.
Hay "maquinas" que aprovechan el magnetismo para que una vez lanzadas el impulso dure màs pero:
No lo pueden hacer por siempre.
No puedes recuperar una cantidad de energia tal que te permita sostener un ciclo.

Estudia un poco y veras que la materia y la energìa son continuas. Es decir que uno no "crea energìa, sino que la transformadorrma. Si tu a una màquina no le introduces un flujo constante de energìa. poruqe habria esta de entregarte uno?

Si lo que propones fuera posible, podrias poner un generador, con este alimentar un motor, coneste mover un generador mas grande, con este alimentar otro motor mas grande y asi sucesivamente hasta uqe tendrias un generador enorme y con pedalear en tu bicicleta alimentarias al mundo con electricidad. Sin embargo todos seguimos quemando gas y otros combustibles, construyendo embalses y buscando otras alternativas en vez de pedalear. Te preguntas por  que?

Saludos.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 27, 2007)

Los péndulos son los péndulos, y lógicamente tienen sus limitaciones.

En la clepsidra hay varios factores que en conjunto o dan un resultado positivo o negativo: atracción de la gravedad (mismo funcionamiento que una central eléctrica), la inercia de continuar el ciclo, la energía necesaria para levantar el eje otra vez, y las resistencias (aire, fricciones fícicas,  recolección de energía). Un imán si no me equivoco apenas se desgasta, siempre tiene la misma fuerza de atracción, no se le debe adicionar ni más ni menos energía; propuse los electroimanes para crear un movimiento y controlar el tiempo, pero la idea es la misma: un imán te levantará un objeto metálico del suelo, luego si eres capaz de desactivar ese iman este caerá; si consigues hacer esto cíclicamente deberías obtener energía, es simple.

"No puedes recuperar una cantidad de energia tal que te permita sostener un ciclo." 

"Si tu a una màquina no le introduces un flujo constante de energìa. poruqe habria esta de entregarte uno?"

Veo que no has razonado el proceder: la energía del ciclo la debería añadir la gravedad y la misma inercia, la misma máquina además luego debería discriminar cuanta energía producida necesita para el autoconsumo, y cuanta cantidad nos puede proporcionar "libre", en caso de ser esto posible. De momento mucho "esto no puede ser", pero también la ciencia era escéptica sobre que los continentes se muevan, pero esos trillones de toneladas de tierra lo hacen.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

A ver, se nota que estas muy empeñado en esto.
Tambien se nota que no has tenido muchas clases de fisica, no te lo digo para desmerecerte (no se que nivel de estudios tienes) sino para que entiendas que no hablo gratis.

Los pendulos son pendulos y tienen como todas las cosas las limitaciones de loq ue es posible y lo que no.

Te explico que una central HIDROelectrica que funciona por la caida de un fluido utiliza una energia POTENCIAL dada por una altura de ese fluido. Esa energia potencial no la invento el que puso ahi la central, sino que viene dada porque la naturaleza se tomo el trabajo de evaporar toda ese agua y recondensarla en un lugar mas alto, toda esa energia viene, en definitiva del sol.

La inercia de continuar no es algo que te permita extraer energia, poruqe una vez que sacas un poquito esta disminuye y si lo repites la pierdes en un nada de tiempo.

Las resistencias consumen mucho mas de lo que puedas imaginar, aunqeu se mueva lentamente, los rozamientos viscosos con el aire y en los ejes consumen mucha energia uqe se pierde automaticamente.

"un imán te levantará un objeto metálico del suelo, luego si eres capaz de desactivar ese iman este caerá; si consigues hacer esto cíclicamente deberías obtener energía, es simple."
Es lo que estoy tratando de explicarte, la energia necesaria para levantarlo sera mayor que la que puedas recuperar por su caida. Si esto no fuese asi tendriamos plantas de energia que funcionen simplemente con un eje y un volante con un contrapeso adicionado a este y tendriamos energia gratis para todos. Esto no es asi, y no vamos a decir que es por el monopoilio de la energia de las petroleras chupasangre, es porque es imposible.

"Veo que no has razonado el proceder: la energía del ciclo la debería añadir la gravedad y la misma inercia, la misma máquina además luego debería discriminar cuanta energía producida necesita para el autoconsumo, y cuanta cantidad nos puede proporcionar "libre", en caso de ser esto posible"
Lo uqe tu no razonas es que la energia que te da la gravedad para bajar te la quita cuando quieres subir. El resultado es nulo. Haz las cuentas con balances de energia y cantidad de movimiento (calculo que sabes como) y lo comprobaras. Por lo tanto si la gravedad no te esta dando en suma nada de energia, de dodne sacaras alguna apra mover electroimanes (y ni hablar de su rendimiento, es decir cuanto de esa energia la convertiras en un campo magnetico que te sea de utilidad)

De momento mucho esto no puede ser d emi parte y mucho todo es posible de la tuya, pero quisiera que pongas mas explicaciones y mas calculos y datos para poder creerte mas a ti que a mi, si yo veo que por algun lado esto sea posible yo te ayudaria en todo lo que este a mi alcance.

Espero que no te sientas agredido de ningun modo.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Aqui tienes uno de los primeros intentos de movimiento perpetuo y se basa en el mismo principio que el tuyo (aunque con muchos menos rebusques), violando el primer principio de la termodinamica.
Saludos


----------



## ciclón (Oct 28, 2007)

Más que empeño se trata de saber si sí o si no. Tú contestas que no según la experiencia general, la cual es razonable, yo simplemente si una respuesta no me convence sigo dando palos. Ya he escrito en el primer post que de electricidad soy absolutamente lego, pero evidentemente sé como operan las hidroeléctricas por ejemplo. pero aún en el ejemplo hay un error de concepto: imagina que no hay evaporación ni nada, que sólo hay un pantano en una meseta creado por un meteorito, que abrimos un canal y esta agua cae, aquí no interviene ningú sol, interviene la gravedad. Entiendo como funciona la inercia, y no la considero fuente de ninguna energia positiva, simplemente como soporte al mantenimiento de los ciclos. También he expuesto que lo ideal es hacer el vacío dentro de la clepsidra y me vienes sobre los rozamientos viscosos del aire, me estoy sospechando que no has leído la propuesta de clepsidra. me parece que no forma de continuar entonces, no te lo tomes a mal. Tampoco veo que entiendes el ejemplo antes expuesto: no hay ninguna energía que debamos aplicar a un imán cuando queremos alzar un simple objeto metálico, lo mismo que no debemos adicionar ninguna energía para dejarlo caer (si supiésemos como despolarizar un imán, claro)


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

1. No te contesto segun ninguna experiencia sino desde las bases teoricas de la fisica y la termodinamica. No es una concepcion empirica sino que te estoy explicando la teoria de ocmo funcionan las cosas.

2. "Imagina que no hay evaporación ni nada, [.], interviene la gravedad." Pero en ese caso el agua ya esta alli y una vez que dicha agua se acaba, no tienes mas generacion de energia poruqe no pudes vovlerla a subir, que es lo que tu quieres hacer. Es lo que te pasaria a tu una vez que esas "bolitas" bajen tendras que gastar un monton de energia en volverlas a subir.

3. "También he expuesto que lo ideal es hacer el vacío dentro de la clepsidra y me vienes sobre los rozamientos viscosos del aire, me estoy sospechando que no has leído la propuesta de clepsidra."
Si la lei, y nunca entendi porque la llamas clepsidra, una clepsidra es similar a un reloj de arena pero que en vez de arena tiene agua dentro. La idea de hacer vacio absoluto es imposible. El vacio absoluto no se efectua en ningun proceso. Si lograses un alto vacio implicaria un gasto enorme de energia que tendrias que sacar de tu maquina, lo que tambien apoya la impracticidad.

4. "Tampoco veo que entiendes el ejemplo antes expuesto: no hay ninguna energía que debamos aplicar a un imán cuando queremos alzar un simple objeto metálico, lo mismo que no debemos adicionar ninguna energía para dejarlo caer (si supiésemos como despolarizar un imán, claro)" Si entiendo que AL IMAN (suponiendo que n es un electroiman) no se le adiciona energia pero la energia la pones tu al hacer toda la fuerza necesaria para que el objeto suba. tu acercas el iman, el iman se pega, tu haces fuerza, el objeto sube, se desmagnetiza el iman (supongamsoq ue podemos), el objeto cae. En cada ciclo tu o algo mas hacen una fuerza para que el objeto recorra una distancia, o sea un trabajo, y en el tiempo consume una energía.

5. "Más que empeño se trata de saber si sí o si no." La respuesta es no, no es posible, te lo estoy diciendo con todas las explicaciones teoricas que se me ocurren, si necesitas balances de energia me dices y los hare cuando tenga tiempo. Si quieres que analice algun diagrama mas preciso que el que has publicado que era apenas un boceto, con gusto trataria de ayudarte. 

Me parece que me tildas de antipatico y de terco, pero fijate uqe no estas dando ninguna base concreta apra poder discutir mas alla de que te parece que es posible.
Me extraña que este tema no haya llegado a off-topic aun.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 29, 2007)

"No es una concepcion empirica sino que te estoy explicando la teoria de ocmo funcionan las cosas. "

Hay está mi astilla clavada: de la teoría a la práctica va un trecho, y en muchos casos a veces probando se llegan a resultados inesperados (a parte que hecha la ley hecha la trampa, a eso se dedica la ciencia práctica). Piensa por ejemplo en los aviones a reacción, muchos científicos pensaron que una vez rebasada la velocidad del sonido el avión implosionaría.

"Pero en ese caso el agua ya esta alli y una vez que dicha agua se acaba, no tienes mas generacion de energia poruqe no pudes vovlerla a subir, que es lo que tu quieres hacer. "

Tampoco me entiendes en qué hablaba, yo ya no hablaba de la clepsidra sino que en la energía hidroeléctrica no es el sol el único que pone el "esfuerzo"

"nunca entendi porque la llamas clepsidra, una clepsidra es similar a un reloj de arena pero que en vez de arena tiene agua dentro." 

Bien, como en todo hay variantes te pongo las más sugerentes (son las del medio):

http://www.ubr.com/clocks/default/history-of-timekeeping/rees-s-clepsydra-1819.aspx

"Si lograses un alto vacio implicaria un gasto enorme de energia que tendrias que sacar de tu maquina, lo que tambien apoya la impracticidad."

Esto está fuera de lugar, también fabricar una clepsidra requiere energía, y entra dentro de lo lógico hacer el vacío posible, no cuenta esa energía empleada, que por otra parte una vez conseguido ahí permanecería.

"Si entiendo que AL IMAN (suponiendo que n es un electroiman) no se le adiciona energia pero la energia la pones tu al hacer toda la fuerza necesaria para que el objeto suba."

Otra vez no me entiendes, no hablaba de ningún electroimán, hablaba de un simple imán que ya tiene por naturaleza esa capacidad de atracción, te lo exponía el ejemplo de atracción y luego de caida como ejemplo de crear un movimiento posible sin necesidad de poner ninguna clase de energía adicional para mantener el movimiento.

"si necesitas balances de energia me dices y los hare cuando tenga tiempo."

Sería lo conveniente para llegar a un punto común, te lo agradecería.

"Me parece que me tildas de antipatico y de terco,"

En absoluto.

"Me extraña que este tema no haya llegado a off-topic aun. "

Pero esto último sí que es antipático: sería como lanzar el tema a la papelera.


----------



## NEO_ALFA (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola que tal  veo que tienen aqui una conversación muy interesante  y me preguntaba ciclon si podrias darme mas detalles acerca de la idea de tu maquina por que aun no me a  quedado muy en claro si tienes algun dibujito de como quedaria   me interesaria mucho verlo yo soy estudiante de mecatronica  que  para los experimentos y proyectos se pinta solo si quieres te podria apoyar en ver como cuando o   hasta donde se podria llegar con el experimento que propones, estoy cierto que nada sale a la primera pero  hey cuantas bombillas habran explotado hasta  que  una funciono  8)  creo que si bien electro aficionado tiene razones fuertes para dudar del experimento  nada debe pasarse por alto asi que pongamos manos a la obra, yo creo que  existen varias fuerzas que se desperdician siempre a cada momento quien sabe tal ves la tuya nos ayude a  aprovechar de una mas, claro  siempre esperando que las cosas salgan bie


----------



## ciclón (Oct 29, 2007)

Grácias al vínculo puesto por MasCalambres estoy repasando otros videos interesantísimos en el que se saca energía "de la nada".

YouTube - Simulating the Minato Wheel - Vertical View

YouTube - Magnetic accelerator

Iré adicionando en este post los más interesantes según vea, tal vez así los más escépticos no se cierren tanto.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 29, 2007)

Bueno NEO_ALFA, el boceto está como archivo adjunto en el inicio del post; sé por experiencia como va la gravedad, como va la inercia, y como van los imanes, y en su conjunto pienso que debe producirse movimiento; electroaficionado dice que no existe ninguna máquina que de más energía que la que le das, eso es cierto, por supuesto, pero aquí no solo hay que contar la máquina, hay que contar con el campo gravitacional terrestre (que hablando en plata es como un imán gigante);
y para luego cerrar el ciclo es necesario recuperar el eje en la posición original, de ahí la necesidad de electromanes que deberían ser activados secuencialmente (primero uno, luego el otro, etc.), evidentemente aprovechando la electricidad que sale del anterior para el siguiente, en definitiva, se debería crear otro ciclo eléctrico: desde una batería al 1er electroimán, actrivarlo, desactivarlo, pasar la electricidad al siguiente activándolo, desactivándolo, y al final del ciclo de vuelta a la batería, y aquí la pregunta del millón es saber cuanta electricidad se pierde en el proceso (que seguro se pierde, aunque debamos hacer menos uso de esa electricidad contra más inercia se pueda crear), pero al ser un circuito cerrado no debería ser excesiva si se hace bien, lo único es saber si el hecho de crear un campo electromagnético el paso de esta electricidad, esta a su vez se disminuye en cierta forma.

Como ves, aquí no solo hay que dominar temas de electricidad sino de computación para asignar a cada electroimán su tiempo de uso dependiendo de la velocidad y posición del eje. cosa que para mi es como pedirle a un peral que de leche.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

> Grácias al vínculo puesto por MasCalambres estoy repasando otros videos interesantísimos en el que se saca energía "de la nada".



No es asi

Efectua el analicis de transformadorrmacion de formas de energias (Balance) y veras que no solo no entrego nada, sino que consumio.

Esto es partularmente ovio en el segundo video


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Amigo creador del post. Yo NO SE porque se enredan en teoremas sin un punto claro o fin util. mejor genera energia con unas cuantas aspas de ventilador puestos en el frente de tu casa.  lo mismo dije en el tema "electricidad via radio" YO NO LE veo el punto.
PD: Lo enteriormente dicho fue UNA OPINION PERSONAL. no espero criticas ni peleas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

ciclón dijo:
			
		

> Grácias al vínculo puesto por MasCalambres estoy repasando otros videos interesantísimos en el que se saca energía "de la nada".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98u1FAx9JkM
> 
> ...



No entendi que quieres mostrar con esos posts, uno es un cañon de gauss. O sea que nada que ver con lo que tu estas tratando de hacer. Alli tienes una posicion de equilibrio estable final para salir de la cual necesitas mucha energia apra vovler a separar las esferas d elso magnetos. Eso no funciona ciclicamente.

El otro si tiene que ver pero si lo ves bien, veras que esa rueda no esta entregando trabajo (mas que el de rozamiento) y aun asi se mueve a una velocidad infima lugo de sel lanzada. Imaginate si le añades una carga para realizar un trabajo. Se detendrá en un instante. Estas cosas "funcionan" como ya te he dicho siempre y cuando no haya cargas asociadas.

El tema del vacio es mucho mas complicado del que te imaginas, por lo tanto nunca podras eliminar los rozamientos viscosos del aire. El vacio absoluto es otra cosa imposible que no viene al caso.

Con respecto a tu dibujo, ahora uqe  reparo un poco veo que los pesos o masas esfericas en la punta de los rayos no estan distribuidos uniformemente. es decir, no estan separados por 120º. Esto seria un terrible error dado que tendrias posiciones de equilibrio estable y perderias mas energia al tratar d edesestabilizar el equilibrio del sistema. Para que resulte del mejor modo debes tener infinitas posiciones de equilibrio indiferente. Fiajte que las maquinas que producen movimiento en base a magnetismo como la que tu mostraste tienen ese tipo de diseño.

Hay una cosa fundamental que no estas comprendiendo. Supongamso que tengo un generador con una polea en su extremo, un cable arrollado a ella y un peso atado al cable. Segun tu teoria, el peso arrastraria la carga hacia abajo generando electricidad y esa electricidad se podria usar para elevar de nuevo la carga y asi infinita cantidad de veces.
La realidad es que los rendimientos de todos esos procesos es simepre menor que el ideal, por lo que la energia potencial solo se convertira en parte en energia electrica debido a perdidas en rozamientos y a perdidas en el generador, luego solo en parte en energia quimica en el acumulador y luego solo en parte en energia magnetica en el bobinado del motor y luego solo en parte en energia motriz para vovler a levantar el peso. Fijate cuanta energia se peude perder en cada paso del ciclo.

El primer principio de la termodinamica es INVIOLABLE (Tanto como el principio cero o el segundo principio), y de paso te digo que las unicas leyes que pueden contradecirse con la practica son justamente las basadas en observaciones y experiencias empiricas, las otras solo pueden contradecirse si estan mal formuladas o mal concebidas.
Creeme que el primer principio esta bastante mas uqe probado y ya se ha intentado darlo vuelta pero no se ha podido.

Si puedo hacerte algunos balances de energia te los subire otro dia hoy no ando con tiempo.

Que divertido este post.
Saludos.

PD: lo de off topic no lo digo ocn mala onda, lo digo porque esto no pertenece a diseño de circuitos sino a "donde las ideas convergen"


----------



## ciclón (Oct 30, 2007)

"No entendi que quieres mostrar con esos posts, uno es un cañon de gauss."

Bueno, en este caso tienes que de un mínimo impulso se obtiene un efecto multiplicador con los imanes. como si se sacara energía "de la nada".

"El otro si tiene que ver pero si lo ves bien, veras que esa rueda no esta entregando trabajo (mas que el de rozamiento) y aun asi se mueve a una velocidad infima lugo de sel lanzada."

Ahí tienes como los imanes se mueven, despacio, lento, pero se mueven (grácias a la energía que viene "de la nada"), ya no digamos en un motor.

"Con respecto a tu dibujo, ahora uqe reparo un poco veo que los pesos o masas esfericas en la punta de los rayos no estan distribuidos uniformemente. es decir, no estan separados por 120º."

Veo que sigues opinando sin leer ni estudiar el boceto: cada "punta" representa una fase, no son tres puntas a la vez (!); ya es la 3a o 4a vez que viertes tus opiniones sin tener un conocimiento de causa verdadero; por favor, no te lo digo con mala leche, simplemente es de respeto que si se critica algo se analice bien antes.

"Segun tu teoria, el peso arrastraria la carga hacia abajo generando electricidad y esa electricidad se podria usar para elevar de nuevo la carga y asi infinita cantidad de veces." 

Como ya he planteado antes, la inercia y el reaprovechamiento del ciclo de los electroimanes deberian añadirse a la energía generada por la caida; soy consciente que cada rendimiento está sujeto a la entropía, pero por eso planteo este post, para que gente más entendida que yo diga: pues sí, he hecho los cálculos y esto funcionaría, o no, he hecho los cálculos y esto sólo sirve para darse calambrazos. 

"Creeme que el primer principio esta bastante mas uqe probado y ya se ha intentado darlo vuelta pero no se ha podido. "

El problema es que tú ves que yo intento contradecir esta ley, pero no lo hago, simplemente intento mostrar que intervienen más energías de las que en un prinicipio estás considerando, antes has mencionado las hidroeléctricas y sólo has expuesto el trabajo de evaporación del sol, pero interviene además la gravedad, sin gravedad pñor mucha evaporación que tubieras ya te digo yo que no se movía ni una turbina.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Bueno, en este caso tienes que de un mínimo impulso se obtiene un efecto multiplicador con los imanes. como si se sacara energía "de la nada".

"Ese como si demuestra que no tienes idea de donde sale la energia.

Ahí tienes como los imanes se mueven, despacio, lento, pero se mueven (grácias a la energía que viene "de la nada"), ya no digamos en un motor.

"Ahi tu impulsas un motor y este se mueve "solo" hasta que se detiene, tambien por si solo, lounico que hace es prolongar la duracion de tu impulso inicial."

Veo que sigues opinando sin leer ni estudiar el boceto: cada "punta" representa una fase, no son tres puntas a la vez (!); ya es la 3a o 4a vez que viertes tus opiniones sin tener un conocimiento de causa verdadero; por favor, no te lo digo con mala leche, simplemente es de respeto que si se critica algo se analice bien antes.

"Ah, yo lo lei pero entendi mal entocnes (No se entendia en tu explicacion), Entonces la idea es mucho peor, la idea de poner una sola punta genera, como ya te dije un punto de equilibrio estable que es cuando la esfera esta en el punto mas bajo. La razon de que las maquinas de movimiento cuasipepetuo funcionen lentas es que la reversibilidad asociada a un proceso es mayor cuanto menos espontaneo es este. Si la esfera tieen una posicion estable tendras mas irreversibilidad por lo tanto menor coeficiente de reposicion de energia, por lo tanto mas perdidas."

Como ya he planteado antes, la inercia y el reaprovechamiento del ciclo de los electroimanes deberian añadirse a la energía generada por la caida; soy consciente que cada rendimiento está sujeto a la entropía, pero por eso planteo este post, para que gente más entendida que yo diga: pues sí, he hecho los cálculos y esto funcionaría, o no, he hecho los cálculos y esto sólo sirve para darse calambrazos. 

"Ahora te subo los calculos apra uqe veas que la caida no genera energia. El rendimiento no esta sujeto a la entropia, loq ue esta sujeto a la entropia es la factibilidad, solo que en tu caso es una maquina de movimiento perpetuo de prim,era clase, o se auqe vuiola el primer principio y no el segundo. Soy una persona mas entendida que tu, hice lso calcuoles en mi cabeza, (bah los calculos, pense la idea!) y ya te dije que no sirve ni para darse calambrasos, directamente no se puede."

El problema es que tú ves que yo intento contradecir esta ley, pero no lo hago, simplemente intento mostrar que intervienen más energías de las que en un prinicipio estás considerando, antes has mencionado las hidroeléctricas y sólo has expuesto el trabajo de evaporación del sol, pero interviene además la gravedad, sin gravedad pñor mucha evaporación que tubieras ya te digo yo que no se movía ni una turbina.

"Y lo que tu no ves es que ese agua aprovecha la fuerza de gravedad para generar movimiento porque alguien ya la puso en un nivel mas alto del que va aterminar estando "ALGO" se tomo el trbaajo de subirla hasta arriba del dique, y una vez que la hacemos bajar y obtenemos electricidad con nuestro generador, esta no vuelve a subir por si sola, se nos acabo la fuente de energia."


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Aqui tienes un balance de energia mecanica para tu diseño, es muy sencillo porque no se me ocurre bien como tomarlo para que me creas. Tienes que abrir tu mente y escuchar un poco a quienes te dan razones de las cosas.

Luego me cuentas que parte de esto no me crees.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

Subi un balde con agua a la terraza, le perfore un agujero, en el agujero conecte una manguera, en la punta inferior de la manguera coloque una turbina.
! ! ! Acabo de crear energia de la nada (Ironia) ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Cilcon no te ofendas es un chiste.

Saludos.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 31, 2007)

Para Fogonazo; mejor te ahorres los chistes, intento que esto sea una discusión seria ya que nadie nace sabiendo y todos cometemos errores, como por ejemplo tú mismo con "analicis" u "ovio", no creo que tenga sentido discutirme con un niño que no ha pasado de primaria.

Electroaficionado, gracias por tu esfuerzo, es loable; aún y así hay puntos que no veo como "sera menor que la energia que los imanes le entreguen a las esferas." - no se trata de transferir ninguna energía a delta, simplemente los electroimanes deben hacer su función de atrraer delta a una posición elevada, en este caso no veo los cálculos sobre lo que supone el funcionamiento de estos electroimanes puestos secuencialmente reaprovechando la electricidad de consumo (un electroimán al fin y al cabo es como una bobina por donde la electricidad simplemente fluye) . Tampoco veo ningún cálculo sobre el efecto de la inercia con un hipotético ciclo cerrado.

Efectivamente tienes razón en que con tres aspas el aparato rentabilizaría más el ciclo, también se rentabilizaría más el campo electromagnético si se acoplara una segunda clepsidra que aprovechase ese mismo campo magnético: en este caso hablaríamos de 6 aspas.

En conclusión. estoy igual que antes.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

La inercia como ya te dije proviene de la energia cinetica, o sea de la velocidad que como te demostre disminuye invariablemente hasta que el sistema termine por detenerse.

 "sera menor que la energia que los imanes le entreguen a las esferas."
El hecho de levantar la esfera o impulsarla implica entregarle a esta energia, esa energia, de toda la energia electrica que pase por la bobina solo una parte se convertira en campo magnetico, el resto se dispersara como calor por la resistencia propia del conductor que compone la inductancia. Luego este campo magnetico no se usa en su totalidad para mover la carga esa que tu llamas delta, sino que la mayoria de el se dispersara por el espacio.
Si vuelves para atras en esta linea veras que para entregarle un poquito de energia en forma de impulso a ese cuerpo delta debes utilizar un monton de energia en forma de electricidad.
Por otro lado para generar esa electricidad le quitas mucha energia al mismo cuerpo delta, y solo parte de esa energia se convierte en electricidad porque se pierde mucho en gastos de rozamiento de ejes, rendimientos de generadores, etc.
Logras ver como para lograr que la esfera se mantenga dando vueltas terminas necesitando mas energia de la que te puede ofrecer?
Si la esfera por si sola no puede permanecer dando vueltas, añade ahora el generador, y de la energia que le sacamos solo una parte podemos devolversela, entonces es mas que evidente que no podra mantener el ciclo por si sola, y mucho menos podra entregarte ademas de hacerlo una potencia util.

"atraer delta a una posición elevada" eso implica que los imanes entreguen energia.

"no veo los cálculos sobre lo que supone el funcionamiento de estos electroimanes puestos secuencialmente reaprovechando la electricidad de consumo " Los obvie poruqe el calculo es mas que complicado, mas para pasarlo por aca, y me parece evidente que si solo no anda con mas cargas menos que menos. La clave radica ne entender que la energia uqe te proporciona al girar despues de pasar por ejes generadores, bobinas, etc, te quedara muy reducida, o sea que le sacaras mucho y le devolveras poco, y cuanto menos le devuelvas menos le puedes sacar hasta que se te detiene.

"Tampoco veo ningún cálculo sobre el efecto de la inercia con un hipotético ciclo cerrado. "
La inercia te la da la velocidad y quedo mas que demostrado que la velocidad se va perdiendo de a poco. Esto quiere decir que la inercia te ayuda a estirar un poco el tiempo que esta girando pero no te mantiene el ciclo.

Todos los sistemas evolucionan hacia una fomra mas estable la cual se encuentra en el reposo.

Yo cada vez me quedo con menos palabras para explicar lo mismo, por muchas ganas que le ponga si no empiezas a creer un poco mas en las cosas o no adquieres los conocimientos para entenderlas por ti mismo poco puedo hacer.

Si realmente te interesa entender todo esto te sugiero que vayas a la biblioteca y leas estos libros:

Apostol o  Heitzhold, de analisis matematico, fundamental para entender los que siguen. (supongo que algebra y matematica lineal ya sabes)
Luego el Tipler, Resnik, TiplerMosca, de Fisica (deja d elado optica ondulatoria no hace falta)
Luego el Raffo de estatica y equilibrio.
Luego de esto un paso por el Kipp de Electricidad y magnetismo te puede aclarar muchas cosas.
Luego de esto los ultimos capitulos del Chang o Whittens para la base de termodinamica
Y por ultimo el Cengel la parte de segundo principio de termodinamica con las consecuencias y deducciones sobre exergia y ciclos, esta medio orientado a gases y cosas asi pero ayuda a entender.

Luego de eso tendras una idea un poco mejor y alli podriamos hablar mejor, poruqe podrias entender lo que te estoy diciendo.

Yo ya pase por todos ellos y algunos mas (el ultimo no me gusto es demasiado simplificado si ya estas iniciado pero es el unico que da facil exergia), ademas de unos años de cursar materias varias, asi que si dudas de lo que digo ellos te lo confirmaran.

Electronica no es mi carrera, pero si hay algo de loq ue entiendo es de rendimientos, ciclos y transferencias de energia.

Por ultimo te dejo una relfexion. Imaginemos por un momento que este tipo de maquinas es posible y sin invertir un peso en combustibles o represas o lo que sea se pudiese hacer energia electrica. . . Cual seria el caso de seguir gastando millones de dolares en bombear petroleo desde miles de metros de profundidad para despues tener que refinarlo y despues quemarlo felizmente para producir energia electrica? No me digas que es el plan malevolo de las petroleras porque ellos tienen no solo el monopolio del petroleo sino de todas las fuentes alternativas. Piensalo dos minutos.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

La energia es como la materia.
No se crea ni se destruye, se transformadorrma.
Tu estas intentando crearla.
Saludos.


----------



## ciclón (Oct 31, 2007)

Noooo, no intento crear energía, intento sacarla de la "gravedad", como las hidroeléctricas.

Voy a plantear el ciclo de forma diferente: tu partes de un comienzo cuando yo ya pienso con el ciclo en marcha; imagínate que tenemos la clepsidra y ya está, le damos un fuerte impulso con la mano. y va ha dar n vueltas grácias a la gravedad y a la inercia. supongo que habrás experimentado con una simple rueda de bicicleta que si le das un fuerte tirón va a dar vueltas por rato, y que simplemente con un pequeño empujoncito de tanto en tanto vas a tener la rueda girando hasta que te canses; cambiamos la mano por los electroimanes en este punto, la fuerza necesaria va a ser tan tremenda para seguir con el ciclo ? yo no lo pienso. Ahora que ya tenemos la rueda girando, y los electroimanes consumiendo electricidad de la batería, podemos hacer los cálculos sobre a) cuanto consumen realmente esos electroimanes secuanciales "autoalimentados" en lo posible, y b) si a fin de cuentas podemos obtener alguna energía neta de este proceso (que vendría de la gravedad, libremente disponible)

Lo de la reflexión sobre las petroleras para mi es tangencial, cada uno saca de donde puede; y no intentes ponerme en el saco de los conspiranoicos por favor. 

 

bueno, me voy de viaje, a sí que internet me voy a abstener unos días.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Por que chiste ?, que diferencia hay entre mi maquina y tu central hidroeléctrica.
Acaso las dos no sacan energía de la gravedad, según tu concepto ?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por que chiste ?, que diferencia hay entre mi maquina y tu central hidroeléctrica.
> Acaso las dos no sacan energía de la gravedad, según tu concepto ?


Tienes mucha razon Fogonazo, pero en el post anterior ademas de criticar tu aporte , dijo un comentario en forma ofensiva. Deberian eliminar ese mensaje.
PD: El creador del post deberia ponerse a construir un embalse, porque con la cosa esta que estar armando no vas a generar nada.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

ciclón dijo:
			
		

> ¡supongo que habrás experimentado con una simple rueda de bicicleta que si le das un fuerte tirón va a dar vueltas por rato, y que simplemente con un pequeño empujoncito de tanto en tanto vas a tener la rueda girando hasta que te canses; cambiamos la mano por los electroimanes en este punto, la fuerza necesaria va a ser tan tremenda para seguir con el ciclo ?



La fuerza necesaria no sera tan tremenda, pero sera mas de la que te pueda entregar el ciclo. No es retroalimentable.

Lee un poco sobre energia potencial y veras que lo importante no es la gravedad en si que es constante sino las diferencias de alturas.

Yo me retiro de este post, quizas vuelva a hacer acotaciones accidentales. Es evidente que no me crees y que por otro lado no tiene claro ni los conceptos ni la aplicacion de terminos como energia, trabajo, fuerza, cantidad de movimiento, Tipos de energia, velocidad y aceleracion, conservacion de la energia, estabilidad, etc, etc, etc.
Yo hice lo que pude por explicartelo pero no logro hacerme entender o tu no logras comprender que al fin y al cabo da igual.

Suerte con tu proyecto si decidieres perder, bah no perder por que aprenderias que no funciona, mas tiempo en intentar mas cosas con el.

Si tienes alguna duda particular quizas te pueda ayudar a disiparla.

Hermanos os pido haya paz en este tema controversial. . .  8) jeje sono al pastor de la tele. . .


----------

